# My Chis wear my Uggs :O



## FairyChiMother

My friend bought me some Uggs, and as much as I love the warmth of them- I can't walk properly because they don't have support. So I decided to give them to my Chis... I found an article online about how to make sweaters for dogs out of sweater sleeves- so instead I just the legs of the boots.
1 leg/ dog. 
It turned out quite nice! 
I'll upload some pictures later. My Chis love them!


----------



## *Princess*

oh wow what a great idea..cant wait to see pics x


----------



## LovesMyPups

omgosh. lol. I think I would have a hell of a time cutting up a pair of uggs... 
Post us some pics when you can! Would love to see how they worked out!


----------



## FairyChiMother

^ fake uggs, I should I add. :laughing6:

And ugh, I just realized something...
They're full of wee and love to pee!
I forgot to cut off an area so that they don't piddle on the jacket. 

MORE CUTTING AND SEWING -.- EH.


----------



## TLI

That sounds cool! Can't wait to see pics! I was about to say before you mentioned them being fake that it would be a very expensive craft. :lol: I just ordered some Uggs, and they were $180 bucks! They really are awesome, though!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I wanna see pics!!!! 

Haha luckily they were fake I ordered new ones for Xmas and they were $199 plus taxes lol That would be expensive jackets


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> That sounds cool! Can't wait to see pics! I was about to say before you mentioned them being fake that it would be a very expensive craft. :lol: I just ordered some Uggs, and they were $180 bucks! They really are awesome, though!


Everything is cheaper in the us!!!!


----------



## TLI

Sherri, they are SO pricey, but so nice! I love them! I can't wait for mine to get here!


----------



## TLI

Yep, mine were $20 cheaper.   :lol: :wink:


----------



## 18453

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Everything is cheaper in the us!!!!


Tell me about it they're about £180 here I have 2 pairs but one are falling apart I also have some proper boots made by ugg I adore them


----------



## FairyChiMother

I believe these were from Bluenotes and only cost about $12.


----------



## KittyD

I love uggs!! there is nothing better for Canadian winters.


----------



## kimr

I love my dogs but they aren't getting my Uggs!!!

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I don't care what people think..(my friends said they are ugly)....I love UGG......!!


----------



## Pinkchi

I'm an UGG fan also 

I go through several pairs of fakes in a year. At £10 a shot I can't complain.
Cant afford real ones 

Cant wait to see how the jackets turned out


----------



## *Princess*

nothing wrong with Primark uggs  x


----------



## Ivy's mom

I love uggs. T which ones did you get. Hayley my 13yr old, has a bunch of uggs, they look so good on her since she's tall 5'8" thin, and all legs lol. The kids go nuts when she comes to school with a new color lol. You can get a good price at fleecefootwear.com and I always can find a promo code to save at least 10% and they sell the authentics. I have the Baily Button ones. Peyton is soo rough on shoes she gets Hayleys old ones, or I buy hers and Tristans at Costco when they have them. You can't beat the price if they are going to get trashed.

Lori


----------



## TLI

Ivy's mom said:


> I love uggs. T which ones did you get. Hayley my 13yr old, has a bunch of uggs, they look so good on her since she's tall 5'8" thin, and all legs lol. The kids go nuts when she comes to school with a new color lol. You can get a good price at fleecefootwear.com and I always can find a promo code to save at least 10% and they sell the authentics. I have the Baily Button ones. Peyton is soo rough on shoes she gets Hayleys old ones, or I buy hers and Tristans at Costco when they have them. You can't beat the price if they are going to get trashed.
> 
> Lori


I love them too! They are so comfy. They kinda mold to your feet! The fur is actually warm in the Winter, and keeps your feet cool in the Summer. I don't wear them in the Summer, because people would look at me crazy. :lol: 

I got the Classic Tall, in Sand. I'm going to get the Black ones too. Im getting all the girls a pair too for Christmas. 

Around here you can get away with wearing pretty much anything. Uggs with shorts if you wanted too. :lol: People wear their bed/lounge clothes, out, with the things on. :lol: 

(I'm such a knuckle head, I'm getting the kiddoes mixed up) :lol:

I can't believe Hayley is so tall! Dang, I'm only 5 foot 2 1/2 inches. Gotta add the 1/2 in there. :lol:


----------



## TLI

Hayley is the oldest girl, right? Then Peyton is the middle girl, then Tristan is the youngest boy? Did I get it right? :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom

T....everyone wears them with shorts here to. Love the classic talls. Hayley has them in the black, wisteria (a gorgeous muted plum) a floral pink, the brown leather bomber ones. Those are really cool!!! Sage green and she has some that lace up the back in the sand. Girl, check out that site, the promo codes really help!





TLI said:


> I love them too! They are so comfy. They kinda mold to your feet! The fur is actually warm in the Winter, and keeps your feet cool in the Summer. I don't wear them in the Summer, because people would look at me crazy. :lol:
> 
> I got the Classic Tall, in Sand. I'm going to get the Black ones too. Im getting all the girls a pair too for Christmas.
> 
> Around here you can get away with wearing pretty much anything. Uggs with shorts if you wanted too. :lol: People wear their bed/lounge clothes, out, with the things on. :lol:
> 
> Peyton is so darn cute!! He's a rough and tumble kinda guy! :lol:
> 
> I can't believe Hayley is so tall! Dang, I'm only 5 foot 2 1/2 inches. Gotta add the 1/2 in there. :lol:


----------



## this_natalie

Ivy's mom said:


> T....everyone wears them with shorts here to. Love the classic talls. Hayley has them in the black, wisteria (a gorgeous muted plum) a floral pink, the brown leather bomber ones. Those are really cool!!! Sage green and she has some that lace up the back in the sand. Girl, check out that site, the promo codes really help!


Thanks for the website . When I bought mine I went over the border to get them, but it would definitely be easier to order online assuming it was saving money with shipping etc. I love wearing mine in winter as well, but unfortunately they tend to get sort of stained from the slush. Apparently Uggs aren't meant to be worn in rain or snow (I guess cool/fall weather) but we all do it anyways . I need to spray mine still I've had them for at least a year I think


----------



## TLI

I will Lori, thank you!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> Yep, mine were $20 cheaper.   :lol: :wink:


I LOVE my uggs I already have 2 pairs hahaa I got the chocolate mini and the black tall my mom is getting me the classic short chestnut for xmas they're soooo comfy I forgot how awesome they were until I finally dug them out now that we have snow here.


----------



## TLI

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I LOVE my uggs I already have 2 pairs hahaa I got the chocolate mini and the black tall my mom is getting me the classic short chestnut for xmas they're soooo comfy I forgot how awesome they were until I finally dug them out now that we have snow here.


Our weather has been perfect for them lately. It was down to 32/freezing last night. Brrrrrrrrrr I have to sit out in the cold at my daughters softball games, so my feet will be very warm.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> Our weather has been perfect for them lately. It was down to 32/freezing last night. Brrrrrrrrrr I have to sit out in the cold at my daughters softball games, so my feet will be very warm.


brrrrr ....it's snowing here today my iphone says it's 0 Celsius or 32 Fahrenheit lol so I guess our weather is the same!!!!


----------



## TLI

It warms up during the day a bit. We don't get super cold weather much. Down in the 30's at night in the Winter, 35 and 40's during the day. I hear people talking about -20 F! I'm like, whoaaaaaaaaaaa!!! I would be hibernating. :lol:


----------



## ExoticChis

still no pics??


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> It warms up during the day a bit. We don't get super cold weather much. Down in the 30's at night in the Winter, 35 and 40's during the day. I hear people talking about -20 F! I'm like, whoaaaaaaaaaaa!!! I would be hibernating. :lol:


my friend lives out west of canada and she sent me a pic of the temp on her hummers rearview mirror it said -22 celcius hahahahah I would die she can't even let her chi outside she just screams instantly from the cold even bundled up


----------



## Ivy's mom

Yep, you got it right!



TLI said:


> Hayley is the oldest girl, right? Then Peyton is the middle girl, then Tristan is the youngest boy? Did I get it right? :lol:


----------



## cloversmom

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> my friend lives out west of canada and she sent me a pic of the temp on her hummers rearview mirror it said -22 celcius hahahahah I would die she can't even let her chi outside she just screams instantly from the cold even bundled up


I'm in Calgary, and last week we had a day where we were the 2nd coldest place on the planet, only to be beaten by Antarctica. That is why my chi is pee pad trained!! Where about does your friend live?


----------



## FairyChiMother

My niece decided to hide the cable to connect the camera to the laptop.
So now I'm trying to bribe her to give it back.
-.- kids.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> That sounds cool! Can't wait to see pics! I was about to say before you mentioned them being fake that it would be a very expensive craft. :lol: I just ordered some Uggs, and they were $180 bucks! They really are awesome, though!





cloversmom said:


> I'm in Calgary, and last week we had a day where we were the 2nd coldest place on the planet, only to be beaten by Antarctica. That is why my chi is pee pad trained!! Where about does your friend live?


She lives in Edmonton! Brrrrrrrr..... Hers is pee pad trained too but also let's her outside


----------



## elaina

i love my Uggs too, i have a brown pair that i've had for years, would like to get another pair in maybe black


----------



## pigeonsheep

Im wearin mine right now


----------



## xxtarafiedxx

That sounds like a great idea! Maybe after we hear of your outcome, I'll try with my old pair. Lol.


----------



## Short&Sweet

I thought it was really cool idea, so I made 2 for my new Chihuahua!
Oh, I hope you don't mind if I stole your idea.
Here's some pictures of my outcome! 
Try to enjoy... They didn't turn out as well as I thought they would- then again I did everything by hand and I have never sewn before! 
Chi Jackets  | Facebook


----------

